# what year is this from



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

I found this meter running a 200 amp panel
I've never seen a 15 amp meter before
just lucky I guess


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That's just an A-base meter with the weatherproof hood. Yours is probably from the late 50's, would be my guess.

That actual meter itself was made from 1948 to 1990. The 15 amp is just the meter class. That's not a 15 amp service, so don't worry.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> That's just an A-base meter with the weatherproof hood. Yours is probably from the late 50's, would be my guess.
> 
> That actual meter itself was made from 1948 to 1990. The 15 amp is just the meter class. That's not a 15 amp service, so don't worry.


What does the meter class mean?


----------



## jfwfmt (Jul 5, 2008)

Meter class is often the test amperage value for a KWH meter. See following URL for more information than you want. Meters almost always have additional capacity over their class. For instance a class 320 meter is used on direct metering a 400A service.

www.cdfa.ca.gov/dms/programs/devices/EPO39.pdf 

/s/ Jim WIlliams


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> What does the meter class mean?


I had it first period, right after homeroom.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I had it first period, right after homeroom.


Pffffffffffffff.


----------

